
Gotta Catch the Bugs: Crash Reporting in Pokemon Go - kilimchoi
https://blog.mightysignal.com/what-is-pokemon-go-using-to-track-all-the-app-crashes-23d537ab2636#.mx7u6osz5
======
andrewclunn
They shouldn't have distributed compiled python code as part of their app. We
all know that pyc is weak against bugs...

